# problem mit onboard gpu + pci-gkarte



## Lokiak (8. September 2003)

Hallo,

habe: onboard gpu: nvidia geforce2...

will: pci-graphikkarte für 2ten Monitor einbauen...

problem: geht nicht, winxp findet zwar zweite karte, gibt aber fehlermeldung raus (code 10)....

...danke für jeden tip im vorraus, bye!


----------



## blubber (9. September 2003)

Hast du die Onboard GPU im Bios deaktiviert?


----------



## Lokiak (9. September 2003)

hallo,

finde in bios nur den eintrag zum umschalten von agp auf pci?! (wenn ich dann auf pci wechsel, bleiben beide monitore schwarz)

Problem mit den IRQ-Kanälen?!


----------



## Budda (10. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lokiak _
> *... habe: onboard gpu: nvidia geforce2
> will: pci-graphikkarte für 2ten Monitor einbauen...
> *



Zwei Grafikkarten dürfte doch sowieso nicht funktionieren, oder Also die OnBoard deaktivieren müsste ja funktionieren, aber zwei laufen lassen ...


----------



## Erpel (10. September 2003)

Zu deinem Fehlercode:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;310123


----------



## Naj-Zero (10. September 2003)

*Re: Re: problem mit onboard gpu + pci-gkarte*



> _Original geschrieben von Budda _
> *Zwei Grafikkarten dürfte doch sowieso nicht funktionieren, oder Also die OnBoard deaktivieren müsste ja funktionieren, aber zwei laufen lassen ... *



Ist zwar ein wenig OT, aber bei mir hat meine alte ATI Mach64 zusammen mit meiner AGP wunderbar funktioniert. Ich musste nur die Suchreihenfolge auf PCI ändern.


----------

